# Help! What composition is this?



## ifoxfirei (Sep 30, 2011)

I recorded this piece of music onto a mixtape years ago. (I was a bit of an odd kid  ) I really enjoy the piece.. I'm not sure if it's considered opera, or choral, or what. But I've always enjoyed it.

I made a recording of the tape onto my computer -> http://www.pacivist.com/mm/mysterysong.mp3

Anybody know it?

Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

It's from the second half of the Domine Jesu of Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

d'oh, too slow


----------



## ifoxfirei (Sep 30, 2011)

Yay! Thank you jalex! And Philip  I knew I could count on this forum


----------

